# New Wine Room Built for Customer



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

Ok, so we just finished our first wineroom and here are the pics. The first one is before. Customer bought house with this but wanted to repurpose it for his wine collection of over 900 bottles, so he had us gut this room. The only thing we saved was the iron gated door in the archway in back and the mahogany archway behind the door.


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

We gutted the room, extended the studs so that it could accomodate R-30 insulation, then installed a 6mil vapor barrier, taped all the seams, installed R-30 batt insulation, then covered with hardy backer cement board.


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

We kept the old entrance of french doors as they are uniform to the other room. Inside you can see that we have applied our venetian plaster to the walls.


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

Closeup of the venetian plaster.


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

Here is the entrance after installing the iron doors. Behind the iron doors is an insulated wine room door.


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

Here is the finished inside. (Actually it isn't finished until the bottles are in!)


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

Looking from back of wine room to doorway


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

Complete with 2 Danby 75 bottle wine refrigerators for the whites! We are going to install some wall rack bottle holders to display special bottles against the tile backsplash


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

There is a horizontal display shelf that is lit with a hidden rope light to display bottles labels on both sides of the room


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

And last and most important - The WhisperKool air conditioning system. To the left of it is a small shelf to set a bottle of wine and insert a thermometer that will let you set the wine room temperature to the storage degree of the wine inside the bottle!


----------



## ibglowin (May 16, 2015)

Fantastic! If this is in Houston I can only imagine what it will cost to keep that room cool in the Summers! Great job if this is your first as well!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2015)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!! This is really beautiful, nice job!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 16, 2015)

Wow, fantastic work! I love the door-behind-a-gate-behind-a-door! I also love the arched display case.

May I ask what drove the use of Hardibacker (rather than, say, greenboard)?

I know it is not traditional, but I went with a harlequin diamond pattern (60 & 120 degree corners) to increase the efficiency of the storage. Perhaps something to consider for future customers?


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Fantastic! If this is in Houston I can only imagine what it will cost to keep that room cool in the Summers! Great job if this is your first as well!


 
Actually it is extremely energy efficient. Because all sides are insulated with R-30, the hardy backer adds 1.0, the 6mil poly sheeting eliminates 100% of air and moisture, and the venetian plaster actually absorbs and retains the cool of the inside, so this unit, once it acheives the internal temperature desired, only cycles on and off maybe once or twice every hour for 5 minutes.
Although - when you own wines that this customer has, I don't think he worries about his electricity cost! HA


----------



## tbuck (May 16, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, fantastic work! I love the door-behind-a-gate-behind-a-door! I also love the arched display case.
> 
> May I ask what drove the use of Hardibacker (rather than, say, greenboard)?
> 
> I know it is not traditional, but I went with a harlequin diamond pattern (60 & 120 degree corners) to increase the efficiency of the storage. Perhaps something to consider for future customers?


 
The hardi has more r value than sheetrock. Also due to the space limitations and his desire for the display row, we went with large diamonds below - that can hold 25 bottles each, and smaller diamonds above - that can hold 16 bottles each. With that configuration we were able to maximize storage. This wine room will store approximately 1700 bottles including the 150 that would be in the wine refrigerators.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 16, 2015)

tbuck said:


> With that configuration we were *able to maximize storage*.



This was great work, and you are right to be proud of it! I do not want to suggest you should have done something different, nor do I want to sound obnoxious, but I want to make sure you got my point (in the off chance that a future customer is interested in greater storage efficiency).

My point is just that the stacking that occurs in regular (90 deg) wine diamonds is considerably less efficient (by about 15%) than the stacking that occurs in harlequin (60/120 deg) diamonds. If a customer truly wishes to maximize storage, you could offer him or her that option.

(C.f. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circle_packing )


----------



## ibglowin (May 16, 2015)

LOL, You got that right, just like the folks in Beverly Hills don't give a hoot about possibly being fined for not conserving water these days. Its like....... put it on my tab........



tbuck said:


> Although - when you own wines that this customer has, I don't think he worries about his electricity cost! HA


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful work, tbuck!

I've gotta say, I'd have been happy with the 'before', but you really upped it several notches.


----------



## NorCal (May 16, 2015)

Very nicely done. I'm assuming he's not storing any Skeeter Pee in there


----------



## JohnT (May 18, 2015)

Tbuck, 

Awesome job man! 

If I may ask, how much does a wine room like that go for?


----------



## Kraffty (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful job, I'm assuming the owner was thrilled with the finished room.
Mike


----------



## nucjd (May 18, 2015)

tbuck, question. 

how far does the venting of the cooling unit have to run before there is enough volume of air to allow the cooling unit to do it's job? Thanks!

Great job! You have some serious carpenter skills.


----------



## tbuck (May 18, 2015)

nucjd said:


> tbuck, question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The compressor is outside the back wall outdoors so the unit inside is just like a ductless a/c.
And My company is the GC. I have a very talented pair of carpenters that do all my craftsmanship work like this, kitchen cabinets, etc. I have the vision and they make it reality!


----------



## geek (May 18, 2015)

That must cost big 'greens'...!!


----------



## tbuck (May 18, 2015)

johnt said:


> tbuck,
> 
> awesome job man!
> 
> If i may ask, how much does a wine room like that go for?




$60,000.00


----------



## nucjd (May 18, 2015)

Actually pretty reasonable price for what it is. IMHO, that would be worth every penny.


----------



## JohnT (May 19, 2015)

Wow. Very reasonable considering the craftsmanship!


----------

